# 14" laptop needed, confused over brands.



## ajai5777 (Aug 21, 2011)

I found proper configurations in Dell Inspiron 14R series, HP Pavilion g4 series and Toshiba satellite L740 series.Please tell me which is the better option?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 21, 2011)

Budget? Uses?


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 21, 2011)

Actually I didnt want to go in to that details as I already selected configurations according to the needs and budget.I just wanted to know which brand is good overall.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 21, 2011)

If you are not into gaming,look into Dell vostros too.
As for brands,
Dell is a much much better brand than HP,Toshiba is decent too.


----------



## biswarup (Aug 22, 2011)

You should first check out the websites of well known brands like Dell, HP, Toshiba, Samsung and see if they have service centres and authorised dealers near your locality. There is little difference among well known brands and GENERALLY the rule is- spend more to get more. For laptops, service, warranty, etc are important. Personally I've used Dell, HP and Toshiba laptops and they are all very good, but only Dell and HP offers very good service in my locality.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 22, 2011)

Dell is a better brand in these 3 .


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 22, 2011)

Dell is the best option mate. Don't go for HP, they are discontinuing their PC products.
Dell 14R


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Dell is the best option mate. Don't go for HP, they are discontinuing their PC products.
> Dell 14R


Not discontinuing. They are spinning off. Spin out - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
They might sell it to someone else. Samsung is interested apparently.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh okay !!!
Any problems then on the services for HP laptop, my sis got hp dv6 6121 1 month ago i think.


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 22, 2011)

Actually its for a friend.When she asked about it, the first option came to my mind was Dell.I found the extra features of toshiba L740 are better than dell and hp pavilion g4 but in looks and design I liked pavilion g4.I showed the pictures of these to her and she told she liked dell.So I think its going to be a Dell Inspiron 14R having core i5 2410M, 4gb ddr3 500gb hdd, Intel hd 3000.Price comes around 40k.Her budget was upto 50k but I told her no need to spend that much.Actually a core i3 2310M, 4gb ddr3, 500gb hdd, intel hd 3000 is enough for her but she told me its okay for her to spend 40k thats why selected the i5 2410M.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

WTH? 40k for an onboard?

Flipkart.com: Asus K Series K53SC-SX054D: Computer for 35k has a 520M.

Flipkart.com: HP Pavilion DV6 Series Dv4 - 3016tx: Computer has a 6750M @ 42k



pratik385 said:


> Oh okay !!!
> Any problems then on the services for HP laptop, my sis got hp dv6 6121 1 month ago i think.


The new company should handle it.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 22, 2011)

The girl is gonna play Crysis ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> The girl is gonna play Crysis ?


GPU's are solely for gaming? Heard of Hardware Acc? Firefox uses that.

TBH she can get away with a C50. She doesn't even need a sandybridge.
ASUS X53U â€“SX013D Laptop--Free Shipping
18k only.

And that's not all. ASUS is actually cheaper than that dell even though it has a dGPU.


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 23, 2011)

I didnt look for good GPUs as 'she' wont game.But I thought a good processor is needed to get the performance of a desktop.I dont know which level of processing power is needed for an IT professional (she's going to join TCS after engg). I thought a core i3 2310M should be minimum for good performance.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 23, 2011)

I think dell inspiron 14R is gonna take care of all the needs . Fast CPU , more Ram , and looks are what they care about . And once you join an IT company your laptop is just used for Entertainment !


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 23, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> I think dell inspiron 14R is gonna take care of all the needs . Fast CPU , more Ram , and looks are what they care about . And once you join an IT company your laptop is just used for Entertainment !



+1.

processing power? She is going to listen to music, chat with friends and watch movies. 
During training she may try to practice some programming(Oracle sql and core Java maybe). After that? naah .
Better to get something that will be low on maintenance, Dell. They offer onsite warranty also. So no need to worry about carrying it to service center. Go for inspiron and add to standard warranty.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 23, 2011)

Or better, get a Dell Vostro. I think the Support is better for the Vostro series. A lady friend of mine (who is also in IT industry) burnt her motherboard 2 days before a presentation. And it was replaced in 1 day. Pretty impressive.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 23, 2011)

Completely agree with vicky, iam pursuing my training in IT company, after working hrs 9-6, you will only use it for entertaiment purpose or surfing the internet. Thats why i opt for dell xps 15 with 1080p 

No match with its customer care, screen and sound.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 23, 2011)

I did not suggest vostro because he already listed Inspiron as her choice and Inspiron comes with designs which are more appealing then AMD cards !


----------



## red dragon (Aug 23, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Or better, get a Dell Vostro. I think the Support is better for the Vostro series.


Absolutely,the support for Vostro and Latitude is simply awesome!


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 23, 2011)

Actually she preferred a mini portable one but I suggested her to go for a 14" as I thought the performance of 11" ones are too low and lacks other features like optical drive etc. Is it worth to go a for a mini notebook if the processing performance is not that important? The maximum she's going to do with that may be some CAD or other design works as she is an EEE student.That chances are also less as she is going to join TCS.Will it be convenient to use office applications and presentations in a 11" one? The model in my mind is Inspiron M101z.


----------



## biswarup (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, by performance, HP Pavilion dm1z 11.6" is better than other 11 inchers as far as the reviewers say. Dell is good and their A.S.S. is the best (Dell's complete cover policy). Or you can visit the sites of Dell and Lenovo and watch their upcoming product list which may interest you.


----------

